

How Google Glass Can Fix America - popsift

I've figured out a simple way Google Glass can fix America once and for all.<p>Make it MANDATORY for all elected officials wear Google Glass, streaming  audio and video 24/7 365 days a year.<p>From the President of the U.S. on down to local politicians or the lowliest government worker on the ladder.  Cops, too.  No more lies and true government transparency.<p>What do you think?  If I get enough comments I'll put a petition on the White House web site.
======
dilithiumhe3
This is an utterly bad idea! Having every minute of government officials may
make public very critical or in some cases very preliminary information. To
point a few: 1\. Government policy updates. 2\. Court proceedings 3\. Covert
operations 4\. Military developments 5\. Personal situations

~~~
popsift
The problem is everyone in our government is completely corrupt/evil. Perhaps
wars could be averted in the first place if we knew what was going on in real
time.

One thing for sure... we'd know if 9/11 was an inside job ;)

------
mooism2
Being an elected official, and especially being a government employee,
shouldn't mean having to choose between celibacy and starring in a porn movie
with your other half.

Certain information (e.g. military) is better kept secret than published where
adversaries can access it. Even in local government, officials need to respect
the privacy of members of the public they deal with.

~~~
popsift
The government WILL be monitoring everything we slaves do on Google Glass.
They already monitor everything we do on the Internet - our email,
Facebook/Twitter posts, photos, videos, web sites we visit, search history,
GPS locations, phone calls and on and on.

If they are going to monitor the crap out of us, it's time to turn the tables.

That is... unless they have something to hide? Nahhh

------
codecrusade
You are a good guy. But there are bad guys too. You dont want them watching
every move your government makes :) And Sorry, Google cant make out good from
bad yet.

~~~
popsift
Maybe it will be manatory that everyone wears google glass. Google Glass or
DIE! lol

